# What have you done for an overhead hoist??



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

I am doing some more research for my garage project and I need to figure out what I want to do for an overhead hoist/crane of sorts.  this garage will be at least 25 wide and 30 deep.  

Is it worth it to build an overhead gantry crane that spans the whole garage/shop or would I be better off building a moble crane similar to this:http://www.lkgoodwin.com/more_info/e_series_gantry_crane/e_series_gantry_crane.shtml

I will need to be able to get it over the top of a moble welding service truck and lift the welder/genset off with ease for service etc.

Of course this now plays into, do I just get a Jib Crane for the service truck lol.

basically, what have you done in this area for your shop????????????


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 27, 2010)

what you might consider is a nice 10,000 pound bendpak 2 post lift.  it would be easy to fab up a jig to use the lift to pick up the welder.  then when you are not using it on the welder you still have your awesome 2 post lift.  since you need it for servicing the welder it could probably be used as a tax write-off too.  food for thought:thumbsup:


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

The new Jib is complete, it's assembly takes less than 10 minutes, 5 if you are good, its sturdy, longer, and MOTORIZED PAN and TILT.


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been thinking about a new idea for the doghouse.  since I bought the jeep I plan to get one of those "hoist a top" devices for pulling the top off.  they come in two varieties one with a come a long which is what I had with my old jeep, and one that uses an electric hoist.  I thought it would be cool and very functional to build an I beam trolley out over my second bay to attach the hoist to, then I could just back the jeep into the main bay, pull the top off and slide it over next to the wall over where I park cars that are being stored for my Dad.  that way no space is wasted over my main bay.  I could also use the hoist for other things if I put a heavier hoist on it.  the only real problem I have right now is figuring out where to get the I beam.  I really want it to be about 30 feet long.  anyone have any ideas.


here is the hoist a top.
http://www.quadratec.com/products/12020_02_07.htm

here is a 2 ton beam trolley.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-capacity-plain-trolley-40493.html


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 13, 2013)

I use a engine hoist for all my lifting applications but some type of over head hoist would be better if I had more than a two car Garage.


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes I have a huge engine hoist my Dad had when he was a diesel mechanic but I keep it out in my shed unless I need it.  what I am planning is more for lifting and storing the jeep top.  with the electric hoist I can leave the top hooked to it and hanging out of the way until I am ready to use it.  to be honest if I need to lift something that I can't lift be hand I usually  use my skid loader.  I welded some chain hooks to the bucket and that works well.  I am all about making things easy as I get older and more decrepit lol.


----------



## d.yaros (Mar 16, 2013)

My 2 cents is that the gantry device you provided a link to would be in the way more often than I would like.  The overhead would not have that problem.  Guess it is a matter of convenience vs. dollars$


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 20, 2013)

d.yaros said:


> My 2 cents is that the gantry device you provided a link to would be in the way more often than I would like.  The overhead would not have that problem.  Guess it is a matter of convenience vs. dollars$



what do you mean by an overhead?  My thought was to place the Ibeam right at the peak of my roofline just below the main steel truss.  which will place the Ibeam approximately 13 feet above the garage floor.  since it is a clear span steel building.  then I can use the space above my parked cars that is normally just wasted space to store the top.  the trolley would stay over by the wall above where I park cars for storage essentially.  so it would not be in my way at all as far as I can see.  and the hoist a top can be just unclipped from the hoist cable if I want to use it for something else.  but I guess I just don't understand what you mean when you say the overhead would not have that problem.


----------



## d.yaros (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought you were talking about mounting a trolley on an I-beam that spanned the width of the garage.  Such a device would give you hoisting capabilities at any point along the length of the I-beam.


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 22, 2013)

that would be nice but the cost of a 60 foot i beam would be pretty high I imagine.


----------



## Xenasdad (Feb 11, 2014)

the steel building manufacturer can easily incorporate a beam along the ridgeline. They would calculate the steel trusses for the additional loads (beam, trolley, and live load) and include the beam in your building package.
Depending on how great the span between trusses and how much you plan to lift; it may be easily affordable. Also, it may be easier to get approval from your boss(wife) if you present her with one price rather than "the building will be this much plus 1,000$ for hoist". My wife would just tell me "you don't need a hoist".


----------

